# Happy Birthday, Darcy1!



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thought I'd put this here in the rescue section where Darcy resides.


















Hoping for bouncy Banjo poop for your special day.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Darcy! I hope you enjoy the cake and presents!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

For all you do!! This one is for you!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Darcy!! Hope you have many more!!!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Darcy! Enjoy the cakes and party ..


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday Darcy, and thank you for everything!!

Hope you have a wonderful day, with lots of Mardi smoochies.

dd


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Darcy, you are beautiful!!


----------



## JonathonsGrandma (Oct 5, 2003)

Happy Birthday Darcy!Thanks for all you do for these dogs.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #3333FF"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 17pt'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DARCY! THERE ARE MANY DOGS OUT THERE WHO OWE THEIR LIVES TO YOU!!








</span> </span> </span> *


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Darcy1


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Happy birthday, chickie!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Awwwwhh. I just saw this thread.

Thank you all!!

Jean: That is a beautiful picture of our Koia girl!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok I am a little late, but Happy Birthday!!!!

I wish I had known on Saturday when I left you a voice mail. I would have wished you a happy birthday then. I hope you had a great day!


----------

